# 24' monark sunspa pontoon



## Mrtoler (Aug 27, 2012)

I've had this boat for about 4 years and it has changed alot, Its come along way from stock and ALMOST fits ALL my needs, I'm at a stand still as of now but I still have big plans after the rebuild gets kicked up again....here's some pics of the progress from day one.

This is when I first got it after a DEEP cleaning....It looked pretty good









Sorry I have no way to resize these pics and it won't let me post them in the full size

I ran it like this for awhile, until my motor blew on me, it sat in the Texas sun for about a year because I couldn't afford to rebuild the engine. In that time the interior just completely rotted out, alot of the reason was because when I did the initial cleaning I used a ton of bleach not knowing it would dry out the vinyl. #-o #-o #-o 












I finally got my motor rebuilt and I used it for awhile like that!


----------



## Mrtoler (Aug 27, 2012)

After running it like this and saving up some money to buy some new seats I decided since it was getting close to the end of the season I might as well tear it down and rebuild.

Ripped out the old seats






I tore up the old carpet and ditched the old console






The floor was in awesome shape so I just sanded it smooth and used it. I knew I didn't want carpet again because it was a pain to keep clean and it got nasty quick on fishing trips. I decided to go with the vinyl flooring they are using on new fishing toons, it's very tough and has a texture so it's not slippery...here it is going down






All glues down, now I had to roll it all flat 






Turned out really nice


----------



## Mrtoler (Aug 27, 2012)

Next up I knew I my rails needed some work, the aluminum skin in them was all beat up and needed to be replaced so I bought 2 new rolls of it. I also had the starboard side gate welded up because I was planning on a different seating layout and my console was going to block it anyways. I got them all welded up and got my father inlay to give them a nice coat of white paint.











After the paint dried good I started on installing the skin in the rails
















Here it is all finished sitting on the boat...minus the gates


----------



## Mrtoler (Aug 27, 2012)

I finally got all my seats in that I ordered, I'm married with 2 kids so I had to have a family friendly layout but I like to fish so I needed a fishing layout so I got the best of both worlds. I have fishing seats in all four corners but I still have couches in the middle of the boat...I also wanted a raised console so I could see better if someone was sitting on the couch in front of the console....here's some pics.

This is the start of the raised helm stand






This is the base mounted to the deck with some bracing under it






It's mounted here and strong, I built it with a small overhang to hide some LEDs






I wanted a kind of fancy boat so I covered the stand with imitation teak wood






After it was all down I used a scrap piece of vinyl from the floor to cover the side of the stand











The next day I did the grout


----------



## rickybobbybend (Aug 27, 2012)

Now THAT is a project, and coming alone beautifully. Very nice work. Please keep us updated (i.e. lots of pics) as you move ahead.


----------



## Mrtoler (Aug 27, 2012)

Next I started bolting down seats, the seats I bought are plastic roto molded bases so they are super light, the ones I removed where waterlogged wood and very heavy plus they always stayed wet on the bottom, I don't have that problem with the new ones they are always dry.

This is how I finished out the helm stand and installed the console






My captains seat






Front couches











Rear couches






And notice the sundeck behind them, it's an aluminum frame wraped in plywood and carpet and trimmed out with aluminum trim. The left is the gas tank and the right is storage now but will eventully house a port a potty






Here's one of the fishing seats out back perfect for trolling






Next I built this to mount my controls to and a cup holder, when I get a new engine I'll get a binnical mount control to mount on the top of this











Then I built this, it will have a freshwater sink with pump and a nice countertop top to either prepair food of cut bait. 






I salvaged a few doors from the original furniture and used vinyl paint to make them look new again


----------



## Mrtoler (Aug 28, 2012)

Next I got to work on the console, I had a humminbird 597 and I didn't watt to mount it on top of the console so I bought the in dash kit and flush mounted it






Since it's permanently installed I got the cover to protect it






Then I installed the new Sony radio











I went ahead and got an antenna to go with it






New I installed 4 Sony 6" marine speakers


----------



## Mrtoler (Aug 28, 2012)

I finally got some decent weather so I got my father in law to come over and do some painting for me, he painted my rub rails and the tube risers (the brackets that hold the pontoons to the deck) and some small misc parts.






That gave it some much needed color

Here is the tube risers also notice the double bimini top


----------



## Mrtoler (Aug 28, 2012)

While he did his thing I sanded my motor down and primed with self etching primer and painted with some rustoleum metallic paint...looked pretty good





















I've also converted one of my seat bases into a livewell/baitwell.

I mounted the spray nozzle way in the back corner so I could still use the space for storage when it's not full of fish






Here's the drain






I also mounted a underwater led light in there so I could see at night.


----------



## nick4203 (Aug 28, 2012)

cool 1st pontoon i have seen on here your doin a great job looks good


----------



## Mrtoler (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, I contacted the admin about posting it since it isn't a tin boat and he said it was ok so here it is...I'm kind of at a stand still as of now but hopefully soon I can finish all the small things and start on my big plan. I'm going to add a center pontoon with transom, hydraulic jack plate and lifting strakes(pieces of aluminum welded to the bottom of the pontoons that create a flat surface that will make the boat get on plain). Pontoons are slow because they don't plain they plow the water when you have a tritoon the front rides a bit higher but when you add the lifting strakes the boat will plain just like a v hull. After I accomplish all this I will finish off the outside with a custom graphic wrap, this is what I have going so far


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Aug 28, 2012)

Ryan, I am not a big fan of pontoon boats myself, however I applaud you and your father in law for the professional work you two have done on your project. The toon is coming along really nice and I think your family will enjoy both of yall's efforts.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 28, 2012)

WOW! :shock: Is all I can say. That looks great! There is another pontoon build you might want to check out. The name of it is "Fish Toon"


----------



## Mrtoler (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Rod it's ok pontoons aren't everybodys cup of tea, I personally like them because of how easy they are to customize and because you can do almost anything from them (fish, cruise, ski, hang out and grill some burgers) another good thing is they are almost impossible to sink, if you take on a wave it simply just runs off the deck...but I still want a Jon boat..theyounggun the other pontoon is a friend of mine Brian (Bmac) i know him from a pontoon forum. He's building an awesome boat that will hold up to it's name for sure....FISHTOON


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not a fan of pontoons either but this thing is sick! Hope the jon boat turns out just as nice! Clean work!


----------



## Mrtoler (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks, pontoons are still my favorite kind of boat but Jon boats are next in line....I just love all the room and the versatility of toons


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ya I totally get why they are popular, just not my thing.


----------



## Kochy (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice! First Pontoon. Too bad there isn't more of them, They can become an ultra blank slate, which the modifications are endless.


----------



## TMax27 (Mar 31, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## juggernot (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow is all I can say about your Toon. I think I could live aboard that thing for weeks in fair weather. It would be nice to take a crowd out to comfortably enjoy an all day voyage too. I've seen they're making tripletoons that will go 50+ mph now ! :shock: ............. and I thought I had a juggernaut :lol: . are you planning to add a grill or gas stove? I've seen a large Starcraft boat a guy added a propane stove/sink etc. too to prepare and cook his catch right after it was caught if he wants, talk about fresh fish!!


----------



## TimRich (Apr 1, 2013)

Man that is a great toon! Awesome work!


----------



## juggernot (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm jealous.................now I want a boat w a dancefloor ! :beer:


----------



## WildCard07 (Apr 1, 2013)

That thing is sharp! Great job!


----------



## Flat Bottom (Apr 1, 2013)

Gotta love a toon! Looks like a great time out on the water


----------

